
How the NSA's Firmware Hacking Works and Why It's So Unsettling - rolph
https://www.wired.com/2015/02/nsa-firmware-hacking/
======
throwaway3627
Any reasonable HIDS/HWIDS, beyond physical PCB auditing, x-ray verification
and supply-chain chain-of-custody documentation, needs to include continuous
monitoring firmware using end-to-end public key-verifiable signatures.

Also, open-source hardware, including the firmware, would alleviate some of
the downsides of closed blobs.

------
jaclaz
[2015]

